# 3 strain LED in hempy buckets



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 1, 2009)

heres the mommies

jack herer, el nino, bobo

i know the jack well, the other 2 are kinda new, they all grow about the same size so they should work well.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 1, 2009)

heres a few babies,
i have 7 bobos fresh and healthy
i have 10 mixed, 6 were rescued from an ebb and flow with ph issues, 4 were someone elses clones. 

I should have the procyon in a day or two. 
i will veg them a little while, up to a couple weeks or until they all look healthy enough for the journey. i will supplement the procyon with warm and cool cfls and a couple uvb bulbs.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 1, 2009)

RJ    just wanted to send you some GREEN MOJO for you lil ladies...  GL  im subscribed...


----------



## growright35 (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks like you gonna have a long wait with those flowering clones. Hope you got the patience for it..Good Luck.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 2, 2009)

heres a lady i had forgot cuz it was down "in the hole" 
its been very neglected and chilly
its a bobo in the crawlspace thats been watered 3 times since it went down there, its been flowering for a month
givin nutes once, just a few days ago 
its under a glowpanel 45 from sunshine systems with a cfl on the side
im hoping for one big bowl on halloween from her, thats all


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 2, 2009)

I think she will bring you a scary halloween


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 2, 2009)

Really hoping the Procyon shows up today.
I topped and trimmed the mothers, didn't top bobo, she stays small enough. 
I only top mothers, gotta try and keep them short, and I get more branching. 
This is my first hydro grow but I have alot of soil experience.
This is one of my first small grows and LEDs are new too.
I've been feeding the clones every other day but I think it'll be every third day soon, yay! These hempys are great but the runoff is a headache. 
Thanks for following and I'll be checking in on your grows too. 
Too bad there wasn't a way to swap clones on here. I'd like to trade for some smoke, I'm on day 3 without and broke. Boo hoo.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 3, 2009)

I got my Procyon today and it's hung. It's looks nice, high quality. I'd definately recommend indoor agriculture, great communication, quickly shipped, the guy I talked to seemed cool. After dealing with bad service from hydro shops, it's really nice to be satisfied with a purchace. I would definately buy from them again.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 4, 2009)

I started some beans, my strains are a little mature so a little new blood and some breedings in order:
10x b52 (nirvana)
10x top44 (nirvana)
1 each feminized: Hawaiian snow, super silver haze, cheese (greenhouse)

The b52 is the top priority, it's where my papa will come from.
I don't really like growing out one bean of a strain, but that's where my el niño came from. I've grown cheese, very nice, but not a yeilder. Top 44 is for another lil  project. 

I'd be thrilled if either of the sativas works out. 
I cull the weak, no mercy. I only have some satori and feminized brainstorm haze left, I probably will never grow them. Satori is a great smoke though, just not one that ever made the cut for long term. The brainstorm haze is a great tasting strain, but not really much of a haze. I got it from the 
marijuana-seeds.nl site.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like I have some issues with my first hydro grow. I really think it's ph problems in the buckets, hopefully a good flush tomorrow will help them a bit. 2/3s are having some curling on the first sets (oldest) leaves, new growth looks pretty good for the most part. I recalibrated my meter and it looks like the water I planned to use is at 6.7, not bad eh? I'm a little puzzled on flushing with the hempys, watering every 3 days means after the flush they sit in the rez with some lean water, not much nutes. Is that ok? I'm a little hesitant to dump more than the regular amount of water, I don't want it that soaked in the mix, you dig? Hope for some advice from a pro.. But otherwise let's just see what I can do..

I got supplies for my up and coming babies, all dirt, like I like it.  
Pics when my camera is ******* returned. Why's my profanity censored?


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 6, 2009)

I gotta say, I'm hating hydro. Too many worries, and that bleeping ph meter! I can grow really good buds organically- this is what I pay for being greedy and thinking yeilds.. I'd be happy with a few solid ladies in the dirt that I know would make it all the way. Maybe I should flower my moms and say screw hydro. I was hitting 1/2oz dried per jack vegged 10 days, why did I need all this damn hydro crap? If it weren't for the money I've already blown, I'd be out of the hydro game. I just want some damn weed, can't flip to flower unless it's all good.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 7, 2009)

I am gonna flower the moms since I know what I'm doing in soil and keep the best 14 of the clones. The moms will be right under the led, and the clones will get a mix. I'm still waiting for my camera. I'll get a couple clones off them to be future moms but my next crop should be the seedlings that go in soil tomorrow. I think all but one or two popped by the 2nd day, half in 24 hours, so not bad.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 7, 2009)

heres some shots with the lights on, 3 moms in the middle, they will be repotted and fed tonight. what do you think? more pics in a minute.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 7, 2009)

heres a couple more one with the cfls off, one with the led off


----------



## ozman (Oct 7, 2009)

Wanna watch this one gow,You going to run a grow journal on this ?


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 8, 2009)

ozman said:
			
		

> Wanna watch this one gow,You going to run a grow journal on this ?



This is kinda the journal, didn't really know what to expect, my last crop kinda is gone, long story, and I'm starting something new, I'm a grower I can't stop, and this was to be my first go at hydro. I am gonna do my best to bring these buckets to the end, but I also wanna see what the LEDs can do on some plants that I'm familiar with and in soil as I also know. I figure the 3 in soil mean I got bud in December, and if the hempy buckets work out, maybe some for sharing, but I figure I'll get 3 decent ladies for sure. It looks like the 3 in the middle get great led light, 4 inner hempys get a good mix, and I'll have 10 with mostly cfl, with a little led. It's a fun test of the Procyon, and some of my own to smoke. I don't wanna brag, but I don't find anything better than my own very often. If I get 3oz off the mommies total, I'm happy. All ive ever grown is organic soil, and I get quality, very, but never much for yeilds. I can't  wait to see how these buds look, I got a lady under an led in some poor growing conditions and she's one frosty *****. I'll have a great smoke report around Halloween, I can hardly wait. Wow this resin gets ya stoned I haven't had to scrape in years but it was worth it


----------



## flippa (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Raisin Jackson!  I am also just starting a Procyon grow.  Doing autos though in soil (I have tried Hydro before and hated it... found it too much work!).  Keep us posted as to how your grow goes.  Mine are at day 2 having just popped.  They seem to be loving Procyon.  am going to introduce some cheapy Warm White CFLs come flower time.  V interested to see how yours goes.  good luck!


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 8, 2009)

flippa said:
			
		

> Hi Raisin Jackson!  I am also just starting a Procyon grow.  Doing autos though in soil (I have tried Hydro before and hated it... found it too much work!).  Keep us posted as to how your grow goes.  Mine are at day 2 having just popped.  They seem to be loving Procyon.  am going to introduce some cheapy Warm White CFLs come flower time.  V interested to see how yours goes.  good luck!



Yeah I'm having a hard time figuring out how far to keep it above the plants, I think you have to be careful to keep enough distance, espescially when they are young. I think it's all about the intensity of the specific wavelengths of light or something.


----------



## flippa (Oct 8, 2009)

Interesting about the height thing.  I actually probably have mine about 13inches above "canopy" (hardly a canopy right now!)... my babies are growing like rockets and seem to love it.  Had about 1 inch growth in 1-1.5 days.  Am impressed... the reaction of the babies easily matches my 250HPS... and I'm holding judgement for now... potentially looks like it would match my 400hps.  Not bad... not bad at all.  Just waiting for last baby to sprout.  So far... 2 sprouted within 4 days from sowing (I don't germ.. just sow and pour water over them)... 4 on 5th day... 1 today... and I'm not sure i haven't killed the other one... it definitely has germed but I just saw the stupid little thing pointed it's roots the wrong way.. and I saw a little shrivel of it's root (I thought the neck of the pseudo was starting to show so left)... once I realised what was going on I quickly covered it and hope it may survive.  Ah well.. I was being a little impatient with it when I went cadavering to see whether there was any life .  CHeers!


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 11, 2009)

Seems like about half of the hempys are really taking off, I just realized they are the ones that had been in there an extra week. The ones I pulled from an ebb and flow table, I didn't have alot of hope for them, but now I do! I guess it's true that once the roots hit the rez they take off. Talk about easy to maintain, I'm topping them every 3 days, just started til strength veg nutes, using the Lucas formula (5ml micro/ 10ml bloom per gallon). My unloved bobo I have in the crawlspace looks and smells oh so tasty, got another 2-3 weeks and I'll have some really good buds to burn. I actually wanted it to hermie, so it could pollinate another girl I threw next to her, but no signs so far.


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 11, 2009)

what lights are you using?


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 11, 2009)

I really enjoy the LED grows. More pics... :::subscribed:::


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm using a Procyon 100, with cfls on the side. I will get some pics later today, I want to show my new veg room, plus I gotta show off my neglected crawlspace spiderfood beauty that'll be ready by Halloween.
 The procyon is very nice, I have a cheap 28 watt panel on my crawlspace lady, and it's actually working great, but I keep it an inch or less above the plants top and Ive been keeping the Procyon about 16-18" above.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 11, 2009)

heres my oldest, 38 days of flower, not gonna have much weight, but itll smoke up real nice, shes been abused. and heres some leaf shots, kinda weird to me. ok next set will have the leaf pics


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 11, 2009)

any idea as to strain? these look weird to you? Its normal for her.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 11, 2009)

the oldest 8 look pretty solid, the rest are a week behind, hope to see them pick up soon.


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 11, 2009)

wow those leaves are weird.... no idea as to what strain though, i'm no expot... (pardon the pun...)


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 12, 2009)

Of the 20 beans I started, 18 are out of the soil. I left them too long on cotton balls and alot of the were grown thru the balls or completely out with the first leaves before I put them in soil, the nirvana beans showed some great vigor, they wanna grow for me. I really like nirvana seeds, even more than greenhouse or any other I've tried. They are great, and there will be a champ in there for sure. The top44 and b52 are for future big t5 project, and I'll add silver haze, and hopefully cheese and Hawaiian snow to my personal stash grow. And hopefully with some breeding, a cross of some sort. It's good to be back in action. I got a couple nice nugs from a freind, wow that was cool, we have some great weed round here.


----------



## livinitup (Oct 12, 2009)

hey jackson those three leave you have are they thicker than the rest on they other plants


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 12, 2009)

livinitup said:
			
		

> hey jackson those three leave you have are they thicker than the rest on they other plants



That's the norm for that strain, they are about the same thickness as el niño, but short and only 3 fingered. Wait til you see one that wasn't mistreated, she was only fed once and watered 4x over the last month- them fat leaves are from an abused lady that's dealt with some real cool nights.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm torn between just flowering the hempys and giving them more of the Procyon, or keeping the moms to bud too. The hempys are taking off, at least 10-11 are pretty nice, bet I get 16, which would be a good 3.5'x3.5 foot footprint. The moms aren't looking as healthy as I'd like and a true Procyon hempy grow would be cool. 

Well today they are getting fed, 5ml micro/10ml bloom per gallon.
Ph was 6.2, ppm was 950. Didn't get runoff ph, so far the hempys haven't been fussy really and that's kinda why I'm using them, I don't want a lot of hassle. 

The plan is feed-feed-water, hitting them every third day (at least for now) and just thinking in terms of a 9 day week. Plain water every 9 should be good. Opinions, any hempy vets? I'll switch to 8ml/16ml in bloom. 

Anybody wanna help guide my decision, should I just bud the hempys under the LEDs? I'm just thinking it would be a more pure test, and the hempys would be better yeilders, but only the middle 4 would really be right under it, the rest would get a good addition with the cfls on the side. Or I could rotate them every feeding or something.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 13, 2009)

so they got their second full strength feed yesterday and i took some shots. heres some overall shots,more to follow..


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 13, 2009)

heres a few more.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 13, 2009)

this is the healthiest looking so far, either a jack herer or a kush, be able to tell eventually, but i want to really watch one, start to finish, and this is the lady i chose. i will probably pick four to be the center plants, and keep them there, to get a good idea what the procyon can do, the rest will get alot of cfl and supplemental led, so they wont be as good of a test. i will add some more leds if this baby works out. i will have the 4 chosen by next pic time. im thinking this is a kush so i want a clone from it since it seems to like the hydro the best, and if so, then that will be a strain that needs to stay. ive probably said it a few times, but about half of these ladies were in awful shape in an ebb and flow, some (4) were clones from a friend that didnt know what they were cuz he's an idiot, and a few were some last minute additions to boost my numbers, so some are at 13 days, some at 20. half are bobo, probably 2nd most will be el nino and jack herer, and i will maybe get a white widow or some other surprise strain. (I will be able to identify all of them eventually, they are all from plants ive grown, even the mystery ones, they were cloned from clones that i cloned, a long time ago, before my beautiful organic super dank producing garden was rapidly dismantled and dumpstered)


----------



## Growdude (Oct 13, 2009)

Plants look good but you really need more light to grow the nice buds.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 14, 2009)

I kinda think I'm good on light, at least for the center 4, I think 4 procyons would be ideal for 16 buckets, but I'm confident it covers a 1.5x1.5 square sufficiently. This is kinda a trial run, the 4 in the middle should end up pretty heavy, I sure hope a 600$ led can produce at least a couple ounces per bucket. If it does, I'm happy. I may add more LEDs later, depending on what ends up being needed. 4 ufos around 1 Procyon would be mighty nice over a 41"x41" square. If this grow fails, I've always got other things going on..


----------



## Growdude (Oct 14, 2009)

Raisin Jackson said:
			
		

> I kinda think I'm good on light, at least for the center 4,



I only say that because in post 24 you said they were flowering for 38 days.

I believe those buds could be bigger at that age.  

Do you have any more recent pics of your flowering girls?

Either way its still a nice grow.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 16, 2009)

The pic at 38 days of flower was one I tossed in the crawl space under a small 25 watt panel, then forgot it and didn't water it for over a week, but it's survived real cold nights and neglect, and being fed flowering nutes once. The main plants are gonna go into flower in about a week, hopefully the 18th of October. That one at 38 days in that pic should be done fairy soon, maybe dried and ready by Halloween, I bet I get 1/8-1/4 oz of smoke out of her.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 16, 2009)

heres a few pics 
one has the 4 thatll stay directly under the procyon


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 16, 2009)

heres are the hempys at day 16. 
some are technically a week older, but they were in bad shape, and i need to make it simple so im going with this being day 16, hopefully be flowering in a week or less.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 18, 2009)

I have what looks like nute related issues showing inmy leaves, not too bad but it's on just about all of them. Last time they were fed with ph:6.2, ec:950. Same feed today except the ph was 5.9, they were flushed with 6.2 ph water last time, a few days ago. It's 5ml micro/10ml bloom per gallon, gh flora, using the Lucas formula. I should have gotten pics, but they are growing like I've never seem before, like every day I check them I'm really impressed, espescially the stalks, thicker than I ever saw in soil. I guess I'll just keep and eye on them. I'm giving nutes on a nute-nute-water plan, every 3 days they get soaked and the rez is dribbling, they look thirsty at feed time, about right I think. I was thinking of flushing less but now not so sure. They do take off after the roots hit the rez. Oh and my run offs been good, shouldn't be ph problems, either a buildup or an imbalance of some sort I think.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 23, 2009)

heres some overall


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 23, 2009)

heres some with some ugliness


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 23, 2009)

more ugliness


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 23, 2009)

just showing what the procyon is lighting


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 25, 2009)

Not sure the right amount of nutes. I hit them with half strength today, 2.5ml/gallon micro, 5ml/gallon bloom. I think I raised it too fast and hope going down a bit will help. May go back up next week, it's supposed to be like 8/16 ml/gallon in bloom, but I'm thinking half that would be ok. Time will tell, but some advice would be great. I think after this round I will have a better plan for nutes next crop.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 28, 2009)

My 7 youngest plants, all "bobo" strain have purple stems. They look fine, just never had purple stems like this. They are swelling and they look real healthy, should I be worried? I hit everything today with same nutes: 2.5/5ml per gallon, flush on Friday and start budding them Monday. Will move up to 4/8ml p/gal, which is half the original plan, I don't know what underfed looks like, so I will try and build up to the 8/16ml over time I guess. Ph was 5.9 today, the water here is perfect it seems, the nutes drop it down about .5-1.0, from the 6.8-7.0 it generally is straight from the tap. Sampled a little quick dry bobo today, it needs another week but the top buds will keep me happy when I need some. I think it may have seeded the younger girl as I'm hoping, so I may get some female beans to work with, this strain is supposedly very old, ~30 years, so new beans are needed.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 3, 2009)

Switched the lights to 12/12, nutes at 4ml/8ml micro/bloom per gallon. They don't look nearly as healthy as I am used to in soil, but they've grown alot faster and alot thicker stems, I'm hoping this turns out ok, I've never really had ugly plants going into flower, but theY are sturdy, and hopefully will at least pack on some weight. I almost feel like I've underfed them, or goofed on the nutes somewhere. I will try for some pics soon.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 6, 2009)

heres some untrimmed, next round some trimmed, these were small and theyve been smoked.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 6, 2009)

what a smoke, got a month til i get more of this stuff


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 7, 2009)

-ok these are day 3 of flower about 36 days old total 
-i will try to show what the procyon lights and how the girls are doing
-im happy so far, i think i have learned alot about nutrient levels in hempys
-is anyone following this?
-i guess in about 55 days i wont care cuz i will be perma-stoned again as i was when things were good 
-hempys are great
-life is a joke, it means nothing, enjoy it..
heres some pics, man im drunk, can i say drunk on here? heres the pics:
there are 2 sets coming, first i will show some then i will show some more, 2 sets of pics heres the first..


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 7, 2009)

ok a few more pics cuz i got nothing else to do


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 9, 2009)

heres some pics, its the end of week 1 of bloom and its water time.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 9, 2009)

seems like my nute issue is a fading issue, things look good to me, im happy, the end of the year will hopefully be rewarding.. im still watering every third day, 2 days of nutes, then flush.
the pic in the growroom is of 7 plants, 9 are in the tray.. ive never seem a better use for that crappy flood table. i use my airpump to aerate my water/nutes, my ph meter is collecting dust. i love these hempys.


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice crop rj! How about a mini smoke report?


----------



## 2small (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice grow.  I like that light you have.  I think I'll stay tuned to see how you like it.  What is your cfl set up made of?


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 10, 2009)

Bobo smoke report:
now this isn't entirely fair to the bud, because it wasn't cured properly, just cableboxed it. It seems to be a pure or pretty close to pure indica. I've heard it may be a cross between blueberry and bubblegum. It's fruity, but in a fruit punch sort of way, no specific fruit can be named, but it's fruity, and my wife likes the taste better than any she's tried. It is similar in strength to white russian, but doesn't turn my head to jelly like the wr I used to grow. Actually it kinda grows in stature like the wr did, but looks like my Jack herer in the leave department. There was some purple/bluish color to it, but it grew in a cold environment. It definately smokes like a blueberry strain that comes around here, but not that distinct flavor. There is no harshness to it at all, I can't imagine how smooth and tasty a properly cured bobo bud will be. The stone lasted about 2 hours and is one I only need a few hits of (I am a very heavy smoker of good buds). I'd say kinda mango/blackberry flavor.. Kinda like blackberryjam/Capri sun fruit punch. I love it. It'll be my nighttime smoke. It actually settles me down alot and not many strains do, I'm one of those guys that'll stay perky and awake with any bud, stimulates my mind. I will have some more bobo in a couple weeks and will slow cure some. It has seeds on it I think/hope. Pollinated by a bobo I hermied (though I never saw any male flowers) 

My cfls are in a cheap 5 bulb vanity bathroom fixture that costs about 15$ at lowes. I have 3 of the 23 watt and 2 13 watt bulbs (2700k) in each of those fixtures in that closet. They are handy- I just got a 6 bulb one for 20$ that I have 4 plants under (old mommiesx3 +1 Bobo that's just started it's flush phase)


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 10, 2009)

hey hoping for some opinions on whether or not im trying to grow too many in here, i can move six out, and kill the runt, leaving only 9 buckets in there. its looks like it may get overcrowded with another 7 weeks to go. 
they are a month vegged, a week bloom.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 10, 2009)

a few more..


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 12, 2009)

ok its feed time. day 10 bloom. 2 of the first 9 to feed, last is 6 bobos waiting for their turn. next round i will show one that was suffering ph issues and yanked from my ebb and flow and looked bad, i believe its an el nino..


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 12, 2009)

here she is, no longer suffering..


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 13, 2009)

Gonna move six ladies out, put them under 2x UFO 90 watt, 7:1:1 red, blue, orange. I should have known it would get tight, hey if I started with nine, I wouldn't get to bud 6 buckets under the ufos so my mistake pays off in the end. I've already got a side grow to maintain, so now I'll have plants under 2 types of LEDs, and some under cfls, I ought to unbox some hids and really go crazy. 

      O.   O.   O 
         X.   X. 
      O    O.   O.   

I'll set the six under the ufos kinda like that I think. Should have them in a week or less so it'll be almost a full bloom cycle under pure LEDs for those 6.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 15, 2009)

heres some taller ladys, ones a jack, the pic with 2 is a jack and a ?, 3rd pic is another unknown.
all 4 have been in bloom 12 days


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 15, 2009)

i think this is el nino, im a bit stoned and dont see so good, its time fer bed.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 15, 2009)

ok one more this is a bobo
16" tall, she has been in bud for 12 days, was vegged 33.
this should be the location of some top shelf dank soon..


----------



## Go_Cougs420 (Nov 15, 2009)

nice progress so far, I've not seen too many people use the LED's so I'm curious as to how these will come out. What is the lighting setup, I see a bunch of CFL's mixed in with a couple of the LED's, how is this working out so far in comparison to an HID setup? Keep up the good work and enjoy the smoke friend


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm very happy with the Procyon led, the plants under it look the best, minimal stretching. The cfls are just 3x26watt+2x13watt 2700ks. I have one of those on each side. I had used a 600 watt mh/hps in there in the past, but soil w/organics, so I think the hempys are why they are so much bigger than my past grows. I hope to add 4x ufos in there eventually, I have 2 on the way but they are for 6 plants in the that I'm gonna move. I've never done much with LEDs or cfls so this is a new thing and the hempys are my first time. I expect much better yeilds than in the past but wonder how the smoke will compare.. I know 16 in soil would fit in there and yeild close to an ounce a piece under the 600, giving me about a pound, I'm hoping for that with these 16 even though they won't all fit.


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice rj i think you'll be happy with the quality of smoke.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 16, 2009)

heres some pics, first 3 will be some close ups of bobo flowers.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 16, 2009)

heres 2 bobo shots a bit further back and one el nino kinda close up


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 16, 2009)

2 shots of the overall garden, 15 plants.

Please any thoughts on whether i need to move six out and leave 9 in there, or can i get away with leaving all of these in here?
they have 6 weeks to go..


----------



## Growdude (Nov 16, 2009)

Raisin Jackson said:
			
		

> 2 shots of the overall garden, 15 plants.
> 
> Please any thoughts on whether i need to move six out and leave 9 in there, or can i get away with leaving all of these in here?
> they have 6 weeks to go..



I dont think you have enough light to flower that amount in there if they get to thick.
Only the tops of your plants will get enough light.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 17, 2009)

Got 2 ufos today, probably toss 6 in the other grow zone, I'm more concerned with airflow than anything. I'll have 2 ufos and a 6 bulb cfl bar and one crappy led panel down there.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll have to find room in there for the new LEDs, not gonna move any down, different light schedules. Have to get a wall mounted fan or two, need the floorspace plus my fan goes "ka-clunk-clunk" at the end of every full rotation, which sucks for sleeping, so a new one will be cool. Hopefully have them new lights mounted in a day or two, by Thursday night at least. Should fill the whole closet instead of leaving room to get in and out and a fan on the floor. 16 buckets, same size, fit fine when in soil and vegged no more than 2 weeks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking  good ...Nice  job  with  lots  of  pics..this  is  a  GJ  i  like  to  fallow...Mojo  for the Garden..


take  care and  be safe


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 19, 2009)

heres some shots with the new ufos, these look cool, a different shade of pink than the procyon, more red, a bloody pink. 

505 watts of light: 305 led/ 200 cfl.

i do realize i have cords hangin in my plants.. i will fix that. 

if i pulled 2 oz a bucket, i would be at about 1g per watt.. 

the six under the ufos are all bobo.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 19, 2009)

Actually 2oz a bucket would kill the 1gram per watt. I only need to pull like an ounce and a half. That'd be 22.5oz=630 grams. I only need like 1.2 per bucket. I should be able to pull that unless these LEDs don't cut it or I didn't do things right. Here's where someone chimes in that LEDs suck and it won't happen.. Come on, I got about 5 weeks to go, any takers..?


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 19, 2009)

got new fan mounted, no room for the floor fan.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 19, 2009)

2 more in pink


----------



## Parcero (Nov 19, 2009)

Cool lamps those ufos. I'm sure they'll yield just fine with those ones.
Good luck.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 19, 2009)

Raisin Jackson said:
			
		

> Actually 2oz a bucket would kill the 1gram per watt. I only need to pull like an ounce and a half. That'd be 22.5oz=630 grams. I only need like 1.2 per bucket. I should be able to pull that unless these LEDs don't cut it or I didn't do things right. Here's where someone chimes in that LEDs suck and it won't happen.. Come on, I got about 5 weeks to go, any takers..?




You called my name Raisin:hubba:  

I dont know jack about led's  but i would be amazed if you managed to pull 1gpw from them,  saying that i do wish you all the best and hope you achieve yor goal

Good luck and im along for the ride as this is a new one for me led's n all 

t4

Ive just read up on these led's and it looks like its easily achievable so tagging along for the ride  raisin

t4


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 20, 2009)

Temps lights on around 75, is this too low? 
I'm concidering upping the nutes to 6/12 micro/bloom ml/per gallon.
I'd do a couple cycles of that and then hit 8/16 for a bit before flushing.
I'm having a hard time upping nutes since it's working good, any thoughts? I'm pretty sure 6/12 is in their future for tommorow. 19 nights of darkness at that point. First signs of frost on the bobos. A couple of the mystery strains look a bit lean to start. Hopefully jacks and bobos will be making folks drool soon.. If the ufos are good there will be some bowing down before Bobo soon.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice grow would like to the see the benefits of LED's because they are my next upgrade hopefully.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 20, 2009)

i have been looking into these ufo lights as well and i'm really leaning torward them for my next grow ... i'll tag along and see what becomes of them ... and some mojo for you my friend ...


EZ&SAFE


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 21, 2009)

Gave them 6/12 ml per gallon of micro/bloom today. Hope they like it. 
Also gave em a good trim underneath, seems like about the right time. 
I really need to get some clones planted in coco, have 19 in a tray, don't really know what I'm doing with them but I need a few good moms, they are a mix of Jack, bobo, and el niño.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 22, 2009)

As far as I know temp at 75 is OK.

I like them LEDs aswell but they sure are still a bit expencive, but ofcourse they would pay it back quite soon...

Good luck


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone ever use the cuts from the lower parts of the plant, like when trimming the undergrowth early in flower, for clones? I tossed quite a few ,8-10 really big and nice looking clones. Ive always taken clones from mothers or plants just prior or within a few days of going 12/12. 

I am going to put my clones that are rooted in coco so they can go hempy or reg coco when it's time. I'll take a few moms and try and find a place for the other survivors, hopefully about a dozen, and do hempy style in coco. Fill the Rez with clay balls and top em up with coco, I'm guessing staying with the same gh flora using Lucas formula. They'll probably go straight to flower since I don't really have a veg home yet. They'll probably end up under ufos but start under the lil led panel and a few cfls.


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Thats where i take mine from. A little work is all that's needed. So far mine are doing very well. I take the lowest branches that don't show any signs of flowering after the others have. Just one opinion, interested on how clones do with the leds. Green mojo to your clones!


----------



## Parcero (Nov 22, 2009)

Ya man, I took clones from a flowering plant aswell, same spot. I kept them clones a week under 12/12 and then switched to 24/0. They grow a bit in a different way at the beginning, one leaves and very tight grow. Good luck.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 23, 2009)

20/21 clones went in, lost one to being accidentaly pulled from it's plug a week ago, it was rooting but I tossed it. That's my best cloning yet, but I gotta credit the strains too. They may end up under a hps real soon, 16 in a square under a 600.. Coco in hempys in the dungeon. I have no place to veg them, I'll keep 3 or 4 for moms. I think these gals are my feb crop.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 23, 2009)

heres some pics after 3 weeks of 12/12.
first round is a bobo, a jack, and a mystery


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 23, 2009)

these are all el nino


----------



## the chef (Nov 23, 2009)

Get ready fer the storm RJ. We now have a better el nino~.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 23, 2009)

looking very good raisin man

t4


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. I really hope these LEDs payoff, I took a big chance running them instead of hps. It sure is nice not sweatin the heat. These 3 strains are great, never smoked the el niño, but I like the way she grows. The other 2 smoke.. well, i don't know if there's a better all day smoke than Jack, and bobo is really amazing, flavor, potency, fast finisher, hearty, colorful is givin time. Really look forward to some close up bud shots and some serious smoke reports. I wish I could get bobo in the hands of someone that could breed it right and make seeds of her, but I'm gonna try, she just doesn't like to hermie.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 26, 2009)

heres some bobo at 45 days flower, enjoy.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 26, 2009)

Raisin Jackson said:
			
		

> heres some bobo at 45 days flower, enjoy.



Very tasty looking, can ya get some shots of the overall plant?


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 26, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Very tasty looking, can ya get some shots of the overall plant?



sure I can, I'll try for tommorow. It is very tasty stuff, I really like it, it's supposedly a very old strain, 30+ years old, local. The plant pictured is tiny, maybe less than 12" tall, she was a mom that I savagely cloned, left a stick pretty much. I figure 1/4 oz maybe 3/8s of primo smoke. This may be the best strain I've ever grown, and one of the best smokes too. Resistant to everything, easy to clone, finishes quick. Beautiful stone.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 27, 2009)

heres some more shots of my bobo now at 46 days flower, man it smells good, i touch the tip of my nose to the buds so i can smell it for a while.. it is so hard to wait when you have no weed, but after 50 days i wont feel too bad chopping her down.

for anyone that hasnt been following along, this plant was cloned severly, and it wasnt very big then, so its kinda puny, it was seriously a stick with one leaf at one time..


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 28, 2009)

At least under a weaker led, the glowpanel45, Bobo finishes about a week later than under cfl. I don't know if the other led lights will be similar, but I'm sampling the cfl grown with 48 day flower and that's about right ~50 days to finish, but the led took an extra week.. Weird. Probably chop her down tonight or tommorow, and I'll have some regular commercial crap to keep me away from it so it'll get a little better cure. None of my other strains seem to like the dungeon (crawlspace).


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 28, 2009)

left to right: bobo 25 days flower, 
clones: bobo, jack, and el nino in coco blend
seedlings: little ones are fem hawaiian snow, fem cheese, theres a total of about ten, the rest are unknown gender b52s and top44s and one fem super silver haze, its my biggest hope to keep around. dont know if their all in the pic..


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 29, 2009)

heres 3..

away shot and a couple closer

3 more coming


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 29, 2009)

3 bobo close ups in black and white

a bit frosty? 

shes a queen


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 30, 2009)

Upped the nutes to 8/16ml per gallon. Hope they like it, the el niño and bobo look ok to take it, I have confidence Jack will like it too. Bobos will kill ylthe others for quality, yeild, and be done 2 weeks faster.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Dec 1, 2009)

Decided (stoned) to start somemore beans: brainstorm haze x5 (feminized)
7 satori, and 3 bagseed (really potent sativa high with kinda poor flavor, hoping good genes, bad grower..) Cut the mini bobo, smoke some Thursday night, lucky me!


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Dec 2, 2009)

Clones in coco blend are ready to move up, gonna try hempys. Hempys with black gold coco blend- peat moss, coco, castings, pumice. Hopefully the peat moss doesn't give me trouble with ph. Clones look very healthy, should be blooming under 600 watts of hps by weds or Thursday night. Off to get buckets and coco blend mañana. Maybe I'll start a seperate log, since they won't be under any LEDs.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm not really updating here, but will post end pics and results, smoke reports, etc when it's all said and done. Not alot of interest here and not many led growers so I've kinda moved along. This forum is awesome, easy to use and full of knowledge, but I gotta put my energy where ican get input and stuff. Peace out, see ya with pics and yeilds and stuff in a few weeks.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 13, 2009)

looking good raisin 

t4


----------



## Growdude (Dec 18, 2009)

Raisin Jackson said:
			
		

> I'm not really updating here, but will post end pics and results, smoke reports, etc when it's all said and done. Not alot of interest here and not many led growers so I've kinda moved along. This forum is awesome, easy to use and full of knowledge, but I gotta put my energy where ican get input and stuff. Peace out, see ya with pics and yeilds and stuff in a few weeks.



I was looking forward to seeing the end results, too many LED journals end up this same way.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Dec 19, 2009)

My led adventure is not at an end.
I just see alot more led grows at a different forum, and there's alot more input u know, actually this forums a heck of alot easier to use and I still really dig it. 
I also have an hps grow and as I'm kinda rebuilding, it's only gonna get bigger and bigger and sicker and sicker til my goals are met.
The led things turning out to be more for fun and to try and see what they can do. I wanted to see if they had potential as large scale lamps, since I was starting over, but the hps bulbs will be doing the breadwinning while the LEDs will be growing my personal stock, and giving me something to "play with".


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Dec 20, 2009)

a few pics and a few more inna minute


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Dec 20, 2009)

all these are after 47 days of bloom

only the 9 mostly led ladies: 6 bobo, 3 el nino

6 bobos under 2x 90 watt led
3 el nino under one 125 watt procyon

got 2 jack herer, 2 power plant, and 2 white widows that were mostly under cfls that arent pictured, they stretched a mile and are having a hrd time standing up.

my jack herer smells like latex paint/grapefruit/pumpkin pie

yummy

bobo is like bubblegum wrapped in dank sweaty armpits, which it turns out is quite tasty.

leds seem to be taking longer than the hps, the bobo should be done in a couple days, but it wont be.

these 3 are all bobo


----------



## Growdude (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks , looks like alot of nice buds.


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 20, 2009)

I just found this thread. Please update, I love led's, I'm just scared to spend the money. 

There doesn't seem to be any problems with their growth, though. Does it compare to what you would expect from hid's?


----------



## the chef (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice job RJ! Led power!


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Dec 21, 2009)

They aren't performing as well as hps, but they performing as good as can be expected for an entirely different way of growing. In time with some tweaking they should do alot better. I am thinking of trying one plant under each UFO and going scrog, with the hempys I can't do a sog with small square containers as I think would work good too. My yeilds will be on par with the average growers under hids I think. I will not get the yeilds I hoped for but quality won't suffer. I've always been blessed with quality and struggle for yeilds. I have another grow going under hps, another new thing I'm trying, using coco blend in hempys. I just watered them after 6 days without, which is what I want, a low maintence passive hydro grow that I can leave to it's own. They look great so far. 

The other six plants I have in the led grow were under cfls and stretched like mad and are just wanting to fall over now. If I get a half gram per watt with the 9 led girls, I think I will be happy. Well it'll be hard not to be happy with a few zips of bobo curing in glass. 

My hps experiment looks to destroy my led experiment. 

It's very hard for me to do the same thing twice, so I'm always something new. This grow will buy me a couple more 600s too.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Dec 21, 2009)

Also if anyones concidering buying a UFO, the ones I got are making me happy, I got them from sunshine sheds or something like that for 200$ each. They are the 7:1:1 red:bluerange. Hard to beat them prices, I read about them in skunk magazine.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Jan 11, 2010)

6 plants under 2x 90 watt ufos yeilded 124 grams. 
The rest were mixed, got about a half ounce a piece from them. 
Took an extra week to finish under the UFOs. 
I'm out. It's been fun, there's alot of led growers at 420 magazine, if anyones interested. Peace.


----------

